# Facelets Include Rendered Problem



## JustinSane (14. Jun 2012)

Hallo!

Habe gerade das Problem, dass das xhtml-file, das ich in mein Template einbinden will, immer angezeigt wird egal welche rendered-Bedingung ich angebe. Will das file jedoch nur dann angezeigt haben, wenn eine bestimmte Bedingung zutrifft. In meinem Fall handelt es sich dabei um ein Formular, das benutzt wird für form based security.


```
<ui:insert name="menu">
                    <ui:include src="loginForm.xhtml" rendered="#{empty facesContext.externalContext.remoteUser}"/>
//weiterer Code (Menü usw.)
</ui:insert>
```


----------



## Fant (14. Jun 2012)

<ui:include> hat kein rendered-Attribut. Du kannst aber z.B. ein <c:if> drumherum bauen. Ob das schön ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es funktioniert ...

Gruß Fant


----------



## JustinSane (14. Jun 2012)

Vielen Dank!
Funktioniert perfekt! :-D


----------

